# Getting started with photography



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd love to know the answer to this as well, my current camera has smoke coming out of it when I use the flash.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Look into a used camera. Check Ebay, Craigslist for a decent used system. I've bought quite a few lenses off Ebay and have been pretty happy with them. Well up until people started buying up all the old Pentax glass and prices went through the roof. You really can't go wrong with any of the major brands. Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus are all decent. Any camera 6mp or better will serve you well. Here's the thing with dSLRs though you're not just buying a camera you're buying an entire system. Lenses if bought new aren't cheap.

If you don't want to spend the $$$$ on slrs then Point and Shoots aren't too bad either. Was just reading an article on macro work and there are quite a few out there doing some really nice macro work with a point and shoot. Contrary to what has been said in another thread here. And yes, these are professionals giving this advice to people who just want to take decent macros. Then they go ahead and prove their point with actual shots from a P&S
Can you guess which system I'd push you towards?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

A good used SLR if you can afford it. As GraphicsGr8s said, look used. I saw a few cameras on my local Kijiji for a decent price. If you go point and shoot, look up the reviews on them and read the manual online first. Look for manual mode, ability to set all kinds of manual settings. The most megapixels isn't the best sometimes. Here's a few shots I took with a Samsung point & shoot in macro mode and I'm still learning how to get better pics.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

P&S has come a long ways. They are capable of producing excellent shots. Also, look at older, used DSLR's. You can score decent ones for a couple hundred bucks if you look around. That's without a lens but you can grab a kit lens from someone that has upgraded for super cheap and that will give you a start at least. Also, don't fall in the brand game. All major brands are as capable as the other at producing great photos. It's more about the person shooting than it is the equipment being used.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

So what's a good point and shoot macro camera? I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

What kind of budget do you have?


----------



## Aquatics (Feb 29, 2012)

*My thoughts*

I'm really broke too, and life aint easy for you guys either I'm sure. 

An old woman told me to live life while I'm young, because she wishes she did... So i broke my bank... Decided to live a little... Bought an Olympus E-PL1 for $299 and I've already taken 600 pictures this week.

Spend the money if its worth it to YOU.

Money comes and goes. Good luck mate.


Just an idea, if you DO decide to go through with buying a shnazzy new camera, as them about taking closeup pics... and a macro lense...

Good idea


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, I should probably spend no more than $200-300 on any one camera, including whatever accessories. Less would be better if possible. Really limits my options, even with point and shoot cameras. I was thinking maybe a used Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3 or 5. I don't know. Something small, portable, reliable, takes good/decent pictures (macros) for the price, and something that I can keep and use for a good while before/if I ever upgrade.


----------



## jsanfilippo5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im new to the forum, but I am actually a professional wedding photography and cameras are my living  If you budget is around $300 you really cannot go wrong with the Panasonic LX3- has a fast f/2.0 lens and has VERY good IQ. The only issue you will have with these point and shoot cameras is focusing speed. The cameras take a little while to focus especially in lower light conditions. If you try to take a photo of a fish, by the time the camera focuses on the fish it may have swam away. 

Also keep in mind Macro is very hard to do handheld, A tripod is helpful.. 

Check out the following cams all are VERY good

Panasonic LX3/5
Canon G11/G12
CANON S95
Olympus e-pl1
Panasonic G-F1

In the long run its really proper technique and know how.... Usually people end up learning alot more than they really want to when it comes to photography, and like anything else, it can cost alot of money!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You could probably get an older Nikon DSLR and kit lens for around $300. Even though it would be older it would still be very capable. I don't know anything about Canon but I'm sure one of those could be had in the same price range.

***EDIT...I KNOW you can...there are a bunch of Nikon D50's on www.KEH.com for <$200 and people sell kit lenses all the time cheap. KEH is a great place to shop. They sell used gear and have a warranty and great return policy. They are also very conservative on their grading system. I would do this route no doubt before dropping the coin on a P&S. They have some great prices on D40's and D70's too. Both great bodies, especially for <$300.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

As a Pentax user, I have to say, I LOVE this camera. I bought it as my first DSLR, and have learned ridiculous amounts. It's becoming a cult camera with Pentax fans. Not to mention, it takes AA batteries, so it's always easy to find replacements. From a set of 4 AA alkalines, I can usually get between 500 and 700 shots. Just sayin.

Pentax lenses are still, comparatively, fairly inexpensive. You can use they produced back in the 70's, sometimes even older. That old glass has just as good, if not better image quality then the modern stuff they're producing now. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Just bought myself a used Canon S95. Decided to go with something small, but also had the option for manual control with good photo quality in the point and shoot category.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> Just bought myself a used Canon S95. Decided to go with something small, but also had the option for manual control with good photo quality in the point and shoot category.


A decision I doubt you will regret. So long as you can control the camera you should get some good shots. Congrats.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Pooky125 said:


> As a Pentax user, I have to say, I LOVE this camera. I bought it as my first DSLR, and have learned ridiculous amounts. It's becoming a cult camera with Pentax fans. Not to mention, it takes AA batteries, so it's always easy to find replacements. From a set of 4 AA alkalines, I can usually get between 500 and 700 shots. Just sayin.
> 
> Pentax lenses are still, comparatively, fairly inexpensive. You can use they produced back in the 70's, sometimes even older. That old glass has just as good, if not better image quality then the modern stuff they're producing now. Might be worth looking into.


Wouldn't say they're inexpensive anymore. Good lenses I bought before the K10 came out were cheap. Now they just got too bloody expensive even for me. But you still can't beat the IQ of a Super Tak. Just stay away from the radioactive lenses.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm using a Olympus tough, its water proof, and has 4 macro settings

these are both through the glass. i don't have any of my underwater photos on photobucket yet....


----------



## ltdan84 (Mar 13, 2012)

The Panasonic Lumix DMC LX3 someone suggested earlier is a great camera. I bought one for my wife (who never uses it, only here iPhone), and I also have a Nikon D40 with kit lens and SB600 speedlight. Most times I use the LX3 because it is more convenient than the D40, and both seem to produce quality shots.
One note about the LX3 though, it has a very wide angle lens for a P&S, but not much zoom, so if you are wanting to do close up macros of you fish it might not be the best option.
As others said, when you buy a DSLR, you are locking yourself into that system. It is expensive to switch platforms (Say if you don't like Nikon and decide to go Canon) as that requires buying new glass to go along with it. Upgrading bodies is not that bad though because most of the time older lenses still work fine with a newer camera body.


----------

